
The Alt-Right Hates Rogue One: A Star Wars Story, Because of Course It Does - SonicSoul
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/rogue-one-alt-right-boycott/
======
tnone
Hey look, it's yet another movie advertising campaign masquerading as social
politics. Social media takes the bait, because of course they do.

------
Neliquat
Member when wired was a tech zine?

~~~
internaut
Somehow I don't think it is just the alt-right that has trouble suspending
disbelief with a social justice enthused media. There's a good reason why
South Park has a character called 'Token'. These political messages are
shoehorned so bluntly into fictional television shows there is no reason to
hold back from describing them as political propaganda. I'm glad I catch only
brief snippets here and there through Youtube and Netflix.

It's the recent BBC Sherlock that really took the biscuit though. Sherlock
Holmes could not be less interested in solving crimes when it is a proto-
feminist movement murdering men. Great job guys.

